# Ok Guys, What do you think this is?



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Juvenile and Adult


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

S. marginatus


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

the bottom fish looks like juvinile marginatus, but the top one doesn't. saw somthing close years ago when i worked in a pet shop but in those days they just called it a white piranha.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

wow, not sure. I have never seen one like that before. Irritan/gibbus hybrid?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Where were they collected George?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking s. marginatus too.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo not Marginatus. If it is not an unknown I am going out on the limb here and say Serrasalmus (Pristobrycon) Humeralis.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

looking at the body and the shape, it looks to me like an irritans....
Tommy

PS where was it collected George?

Tommaso M.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like an Irritans to me...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> looks like an Irritans to me...


Could be that too......

I keep comparing the bottom pic with various irritan pics and I'm now sure that the bottom fish is s. irritans, that's what I think atleast.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

i just spent 2 hours on line looking at every pic i could find of irritans and looks to me to be the closest to what you have there george


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The first picture does resemble some adult irritans I have seen....however the jaw looks too heavy. Juvenile irritans are more elongated then that fish appears to be....so I am not convinced the fish are irritans.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is one of the dangers of posting photos of actual caught fish and no locality is given. Either because the dealer doesn't know or is just posting photos to gather an opinion on fish that might be from 1 or more different localities. Anyway, good luck with the guessing.


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

you are a expert you shouldnt need the collection point to id the fish


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

WildBoutPiranhas said:


> you are a expert you shouldnt need the collection point to id the fish


HAHA, I cannot wait to see Franks response at that one.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

WildBoutPiranhas said:


> you are a expert you shouldnt need the collection point to id the fish


i hope you were being sarcastic, if not.... hilarious


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> WildBoutPiranhas Posted Today, 10:03 AM
> you are a expert you shouldnt need the collection point to id the fish


Seems someone is clueless on how science ID's fishes. Collection point is needed at all times for ID's unless it is a well known species. Simply posting remarks like yours above makes one wonder why you are even in this forum since you are offering NOTHING. Please check your statements or questions before posting. Wouldn't want you to look like a fool.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

WildBoutPiranhas said:


> you are a expert you shouldnt need the collection point to id the fish


If he didn't ask, he wouldn't be an expert...


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

WildBoutPiranhas said:


> you are a expert you shouldnt need the collection point to id the fish


even an expert needs collection points, especialy with a fish like a piranha where you can have species that look very similar but geographicaly are a 1000 miles apart. hell george is quite the expert i would say and for him to go and ask on here means he isn't sure either because he dosn't know the collection point. the fact that there is still a lot of the amazon region that even in this day and age still has not been explored and had its animals scientificaly examined or even discribed. these fish may have come from an isolated location and could be a new species(althogh i have seen a pic of the smaller one in an old piranha book eronusly labeled s. eigenmani) the 2 fish may not even be the same species, only growing them to adult size will tell. knowing where the fish came from enabels you make a better id based on present know distributions, plus rule out what is know to not live in an area.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

it looks like a very thick s. irritan


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I was at the store Saturday and thought I saw what appeared to be the bottom pic fish. I personally never saw this fish ever before and looked like an unidentified fish. In person the mouth area appeared to be brycon like. Not sure if these fish are the same but pretty positive that they are. George is the bottom one in your inventory ???


----------

